# Literary Musings



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What's the last book/magazine/journal article you read?

"Ghost Walk" by Brian Keene
“Blaxploitation Horror Films: Generic Reappropriation or Reinscription?” by Harry M. Benshoff 
"Possessed By Soul: Generic (Dis)Continuity in the Blaxploitation Horror Film" by Steven Jay Schneider


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

I just finished 
The Zombie Survival guide
Any horror or zombie fan would love this. It makes you wonder if you really are prepared for the zombie apocolypse

Im in the middle of 
I Love you Beth Cooper.
Its a story about the nerdy kid telling the varsity cheerleader he loves her during his graduation speech. They end up embarking on a graduation night adventure together

Im also in the middle of
Lucky man
Michael J Fox's Memoir


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

When you are done that, check out *World War Z* -

soon to be a major motion picture near you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> When you are done that, check out *World War Z* -
> 
> soon to be a major motion picture near you.


THANKS!!! im so excited for it.. I read a passage from WWZ in the back of the zombie guide. it sounds really good.:devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm currently reading "Bone Crossed" by Patricia Briggs (It's book 4 of the Mercy Thompson series)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm currently reading a collection of "Best of" H.P Lovecraft's short stories - "macabre" is definitely a good description.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Just finished the first Twilight 
Good


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Castaways" by Brian Keene


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"Horror Films of the 1980s" by John Kenneth Muir


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

A Storm Of Swords by George R R Martin.
Excellent!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"The Faith Healers" by James Randi. Enraging, but well-written and a must-read.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in the middle of reading Marley and me. Its awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

started the auto bio on randy owen the lead singer alabama


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Delta Green: Denied to the Enemy - A Cthulhu Mythos Novel of World War II * by Dennis Detwiller.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Currently reading Kim Harrison's "White Witch, Black Curse"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*"Who Fears The Devil?"* by Manly Wade Wellman. Many thanks to the Evil Squire for turning me onto this author who has many fans, including Brian Keene.

Who Fears the Devil? - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Who_fears_the_devil.jpg" class="image"><img alt="Who fears the devil.jpg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d6/Who_fears_the_devil.jpg/200px-Who_fears_the_devil.jpg"@@[email protected]@en/thumb/d/d6/Who_fears_the_devil.jpg/200px-Who_fears_the_devil.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just finished reading the Mythology trilogy by Jody Lynn Nye. Ever wish a book series would continue on?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Just finished reading the Mythology trilogy by Jody Lynn Nye. Ever wish a book series would continue on?


i haven't read that series, but i do read series quite a bit, and so that happens all the time. Books are so awesome sometimes its sad when they end.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"The Lost and the Lurking" by Manly Wade Wellman


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just finished reading Neil Gaiman's "The Graveyard Book". It's written for a much younger crowd than I usually hang with)), but I highly recommend it as a good read no matter what your age is. It's a story of a living human child who is raised by the residents of a graveyard. Illustrations are beautifully done by Dave McKean. More info at this site: http://www.thegraveyardbook.com/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman (Great read for young and old)
"Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" by Jane Austen & Seth Grahame-Smith 
"White Witch, Black Curse" by Kim Harrison (This is book 7 and I've loved this whole series)
"Turn Coat" (The Dresden Files, Book 11) by Jim Butcher (Another excellent series, I wish the TV series had survived)
"Magic Strikes" (Kate Daniels, Book 3) by Ilona Andrews 
And I'm currently reading "Dayhunter" (Dark Days, Book 2) by Jocelynn Drake

My book lists can get as long as Johnny's horror movies watched list.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just finished "Dead and Gone", by Charlaine Harris (latest Sookie book)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"The Men Who Made the Monsters" by Paul M. Jensen, spotlighting the careers of James Whale, Willis O’Brien, Ray Harryhausen, Terence Fisher and Freddie Francis.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

"The Great Monster Magazines: A Critical Study of The Black and White Publications 1950s, 1960s and 1970s" by Robert Michael "Bobb" Cotter

"Creature Features: Nature Turned Nasty In the Movies" by William Schoell


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fast-Talking Dames


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

The Halloween Tree- Ray Bradbury


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I also just finished "Dead and Gone" (Charlaine Harris).


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Re-reading Stephen King's "Insomnia" after I found it in hardcover at Goodwill. Just finished Capote's "In Cold Blood", also from a Goodwill run.


----------

